# Any Chocolate GSD breeder?



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I found this on the Internet and I felt in love with the look of this dog, simply amazing.









Résultats Google Recherche d'images correspondant à http://livergsd.com/communities/4/004/007/487/764/images/4532541450.jpg

Do you know if there is any breeder for Chocolate/liver GSD in Canada or US?

Thank you!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

WOW stunning!!!:wild::wub::wub:


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

My gosh... that dog is GORGEOUS. I love the colouring!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

It is difficult to find a reputable breeder for a liver GSD. Not because they are rare, but because they are a major fault. Sometimes reputable breeders will have one pop up, but most breeders that try for this color are not health testing their breeding stock.

If I really wanted a liver GSD, I would look for one to show up in rescue. Many BYB dogs will end up in rescue.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> It is difficult to find a reputable breeder for a liver GSD. Not because they are rare, but because they are a major fault. Sometimes reputable breeders will have one pop up, but most breeders that try for this color are not health testing their breeding stock. If I really wanted a liver GSD, I would look for one to show up in rescue. Many BYB dogs will end up in rescue.


I second this.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I don't know anyone that specifically breeds those, though I have seen them advertised, and could prob. dig up the lady... I know the one I remember is the wife of a police officer, and they breed only the pandas, livers, blues, etc. 

I do want to add, that I too was taken back by a similar pup. A woman I saw had a website for her kennel, and this is one of the dogs that she has previously bred, still hoping to find this dogs more recent pics, but I instantly told her that when another comes out like this, I want it!!!! So I am still waiting LOL.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW I see why your in love those are some stunning puppers. I want one too but shhhh don't tell Bella LOL.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

lol, Phenix would be proud to have a girl friend look like this  :wub:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

To find a kennel breeding this color would be finding someone probably breeding primarily for Color. That should not be the major consideration in breeding. If producing it, they are breeding for a fault, to boot.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I actually saw one at the vet office the other day. Absolutely gorgeous, but the people paid $500 from a BYB or "rare colored GSD".


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want one now :wub:

Wait

Nope

I want a black sable


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

JKlatsky said:


> It is difficult to find a reputable breeder for a liver GSD. Not because they are rare, but because they are a major fault. Sometimes reputable breeders will have one pop up, but most breeders that try for this color are not health testing their breeding stock.
> 
> If I really wanted a liver GSD, I would look for one to show up in rescue. Many BYB dogs will end up in rescue.


Agreed! I would love to have a liver or blue but I will only have one if a rescue has one or a reputable breeder has one pop up (not likely)


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Well, just like the one that I showed a picture of.... The breeder mainly breeds black and tans and sables, but that pup came out of a litter, and he is gorgeous!!!! They didn't fault, they said that they just sold with limited registration but still upheld their normal health guarantee


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Cool thank, can't beleive how adorable she looks.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

The day people start breeding and buying GSDs because of a cute, rare color is the day they become toy dogs and the beginning of the end for the breed as we know it. Oh, wait a minute, it has already happened.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Is it just me or does that puppy have an evil look? LOL

Chocolate German Shepherd


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Is it just me or does that puppy have an evil look? LOL
> 
> Chocolate German Shepherd



LOL he does look pretty displeased


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

lol her "eyebrows" make her looks evil lol, true. But, she still absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Isn't it interesting how people who are used to the GSD standard refer to this color as liver and people who look at the pretty dog (or are selling them) call it chocolate. Do you think it has anything to do with the association with food?


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

^thats funny. 

liver is probably more applicable as it is a brighter shade of brown than chocolate labs color, right?


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Heres some other pictures


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

The last one is stunning!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow so magnifisant! I can't understand why Blues, livers, and whites are Faulty they are jus as pretty as the other colors and work jus as well. Is it not more important that they be able to do their job? And the American show lines seem to be getting were they can't work and are in bad health. I would rather have a healty off color. Than a sickly accepted color.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!! i want one!XD

Molly, started licking my face as if saying "No you don't want one, because I am the prettiest!" lol.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

ChristenHolden said:


> Wow so magnifisant! I can't understand why Blues, livers, and whites are Faulty they are jus as pretty as the other colors and work jus as well. Is it not more important that they be able to do their job? And the American show lines seem to be getting were they can't work and are in bad health. I would rather have a healty off color. Than a sickly accepted color.


They are a fault because the standard says they are. Those colors have been disqualified in the US since the 1960's. Reputable breeders of all lines (except white ones of course) do not breed for them. And as for American show lines being sickly, that is only true for a few breeders. The majority of them are as healthy as any other line.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Read the ads in any Sunday paper - doodles, designer breed, rare color, miniature, huge. And all for only $100s more than than most back yard breeder's dogs.

P T Barnum was so right - one born every moment.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think the blue dogs are beautiful too. 
Just because a breeder has a liver or blue GSD puppy does not mean they're a backyard breeder. These colors sometimes pop up unexpectedly.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> I think the blue dogs are beautiful too.
> Just because a breeder has a liver or blue GSD puppy does not mean they're a backyard breeder. These colors sometimes pop up unexpectedly.


I agree.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cute but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

The livers are absolutely my favorite color. But it's difficult finding a reputable breeder for them. I've been looking, though!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

"I think the blue dogs are beautiful too. 
Just because a breeder has a liver or blue GSD puppy does not mean they're a backyard breeder. These colors sometimes pop up unexpectedly."

I also agree with this. My comment was directed at those previously mentioned who breed specifically for those "rare" colors - not at those true breeders who have a faulty color "pop" up.

Thanks for the reminder to be more specific.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'll admit it. I'm a sucker for the livers. I secretly dream of a DARK liver sable dog someday.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DancingCavy said:


> I'll admit it. I'm a sucker for the livers. I secretly dream of a DARK liver sable dog someday.


hehehe don't worry your secret is safe.lol


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Phoenix, my liver sable girl.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ashley_M said:


> Phoenix, my liver sable girl.


there is no pic


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Trying again.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ashley_M said:


> Trying again.


Still nothing...


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You can see the picture by the link here http://loujuangsd.net/images/122608.jpg


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lin said:


> You can see the picture by the link here http://loujuangsd.net/images/122608.jpg


It keeps saying its broken! grr.lol


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You probably need to refresh your browser to see it, are you seeing the box saying that freeservers or something doesn't support hotlinking? If so, thats now in your cache and coming up as default and to see the picture you need to refresh. What browser do you use? In firefox you would go to tools, options, advanced, then under advanced click on the network tab and clear the cache.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lin said:


> You probably need to refresh your browser to see it, are you seeing the box saying that freeservers or something doesn't support hotlinking? If so, thats now in your cache and coming up as default and to see the picture you need to refresh. What browser do you use? In firefox you would go to tools, options, advanced, then under advanced click on the network tab and clear the cache.


the darn thing wont work. does anyone got it on photobucket?

Never mind I used the link on Internet Explorer. Total beauty!!


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry about that! Thank you. She's not staying with me right now, but hopefully sometime here in the near future. I sure do miss her.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> I would love to have a liver or blue but I will only have one if a rescue has one or a reputable breeder has one pop up (not likely)


Recently one went to rescue, and he was posted for a long time: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-male-liver-gsd-very-sweet-placed-rescue.html

He might be available for adoption now.

But would anyone buy/adopt a dog just for its color?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

About 18 yrs ago, I met the most "beautiful-striking" liver colored GSD. He was almost dark chocolate in color with (dark eyes)..._something that I almost NEVER see..._AND he was a long stock coat, with a beautiful thick, straight, coarse coat. Absolutely strong, masculine with a "blocky" head piece.
I would absolutely owned this dog proudly.....HOWEVER;....he would have been my companion only....and not ever used for breeding.
I don't think there is anything wrong with admiring any dog....but I do believe that breeding "purposely" against the standards is incorrect.
jmo


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

While I agree that this is a beautiful dog, the color is a major fault. You really have to consider the genetics as well and the possibility of recessive genes, that can spell health problems as well as temperament problems. But, again, I think the picture of the dog show a beautiful animal.


----------



## Pitts (May 1, 2010)

as they said, this is a Major fault and is usually frowned upon by most reputable breeders. so you probably will not find many of these around.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ashley_M said:


> Phoenix, my liver sable girl.


 Ohhhh I can't see the picture  too bad.

She has the same name as my dog lol!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

omg I just came across a liver/blue breeder who states that the goal of their program is to produce dogs to conformation except in coat and color...wow


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sagelfn said:


> omg I just came across a liver/blue breeder who states that the goal of their program is to produce dogs to conformation except in coat and color...wow


Nothing unusual about that. Most bybs don't say, "Our goal is to produce dogs with poor conformation, weak nerves, and bad hips and charge you 3x as much because they're an unaccepted color."


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I don't know if I am allowed to do this? But I found the site of the woman I was talking about who has the rare colored GSDs.... She actually has a Chocolate/Liver right now.. SOOO cute... 

http://www.k9-pines.com


----------



## golfingirl (May 3, 2010)

They really are beautiful dogs. 

It strikes me as odd that someone would purposely try to breed a dog for a fault. To me, that's a big red flag. Just because it's rare does not necessarily mean it should be desirable.

How does one ensure the 'rest of the dog's standards'? They can't show them. 

I checked out the link for K9-pines. The also have Huskies. Two red flags.


----------



## mybiggestbaby (Aug 25, 2009)

> If I really wanted a liver GSD, I would look for one to show up in rescue.


I saw one at the humane society in Ft. Collins, CO about 9 years ago. She was listed as a mix, but I think it was just because her color was off. She was GSD in every way! Had great ball drive too. I guess that doesn't help you now but I agree that is probably a good option.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> The also have Huskies. Two red flags.


How is that a red flag? There are many responsible breeders (And I am certainly not saying this is the case with K9 Pine) that do have two breeds and do very well in upholding the standards of both.


----------



## chocsahoy (Aug 16, 2012)

trish07 said:


> I found this on the Internet and I felt in love with the look of this dog, simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your kind comments,this is one of my dogs it is a pure GSD not a mix breed.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

ok curious qn, what makes different coloring a "major fault", are livers or blue GSDs more prone to certain health issues? Temperament issues? Or is it a simple thing of them not fitting the standard as set by AKC or other groups?

And what makes breeding for livers or blues any different thn breeding for red/blacks etc?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

When reputable breeders who are following the breed standard take color into consideration, they typically look for deep rich pigment. Fading or diluting pigment is usually avoided.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

So essentially, blues and livers are looked down on simply because the standard says no?

ps. that pup's gorgeous but i'm more of a red/black, red sable type of girl


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It is not that they are looked down on - a standard is supposed to ensure uniformity in the breed. If a dog falls outside the standard (in looks or size or colour), they are not 'bad' dogs, just not breeding material.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

amaris said:


> So essentially, blues and livers are looked down on simply because the standard says no?


They either meet the standard or they don't. Political correctness hasn't reached dog breeding...not yet anyway.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

LIVER , is a dilution factor which has to be matched or carried by both parents , a recessive colour gene . The result can be from very light rusty shade of brown , to a deeper dark , near black brown.

There are reasons that it is a fault -- the dog has more than coat , including eyes and nose leathers , lips . Dogs with loss of pigment in the nose tend to burn more easily - and our UV levels are increasing.
Light eye colour , some of them almost greenish , detract from the appearance PLUS are unsettling to a prey animal (sheep) which the dog herds . The standard clearly wants a dark eye harmonious to the head. For the same reason black or bi-colour dogs with light eyes , glaring like owl's , are a fault.


If you really want to understand colour and the GSD add Malcolm Willis' book(s) The German Shepherd Dog, The History , Development and Genetics of the German Shepherd dog, or broader based Genetics of the Dog.

If you like those colours why not select from SABLE.

Chocolate , the name , is appealing because who doesn't like it -- call it what it is LIVER -- lets not create marketability. 

If it happens , it happens , but gimmicks and niches as a prime goal and effort are very very wrong. (colour breeders)

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------

